# New cumberland / Weirton 3-17-13 walleye, crappie, bass



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Did pretty good this weekend.. Caught some nice walleye, got intoo some HOG crappies, and caught my first bass of the year..!!! Could barley feel the hitss.. All species seemed to jus mouth my bait.. Water is still very cold tho, so no surprise the hits weren't strong..


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Good job! What were they hitting on?


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice report keep it up. I like seeing short and to the point. THE FISH ARE STARTING 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

joebertin said:


> Good job! What were they hitting on?


Everything was caught on a jig and a twister tail.


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

All fish were caught and released btw.


----------



## allyfisher (Jan 9, 2013)

Looks good!


----------

